# Atheros AR9285 - can not turn on/off

## the_ugly

Hi!

I'am trying to install Gento to asus eee 1101ha, and having some problems with networking. If i turn on my wifi card in windows, it becomes visible and work's fine in gentoo - but i can't turn it off. Also, if it turned off in windows - it's imposible to start up wifi in gentoo. 

To make it working, i added

  Wireless Lan --->

                   [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

                   <M>  Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support

I have:

lspci | grep Network

01:00.0 Network controller: Atreros Communication Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

On "gmesg | tail" got:

*********

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

The "iwconfig":

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tw-Power=20 dbm

          Retry min limit:7 RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0  Signal level=0 Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

How can i turn it on? 

Sorry for my bad english  :Wink: 

P.S. using gentoo-2.6.30-r8.

P.P.S. the same with bluetooth  :Sad: 

----------

## the_ugly

when trying

ifconfig wlan0 up

and then iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0  No scan result

And wifi indicator light is off..

----------

## the_ugly

up

----------

